# Dog forum security answer



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to register an account on dog forums. The security question is:
"While balancing on a piece of wood, two inches by four inches known as a 2x4, john and his friend sally both spotted a dalmatian inside a truck with sirens, headed to put out a fire. State what the 2x4 is made of." What's the answer?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

um... wood


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

uhhh...Wood. And a 2x4 is not actually 2"x4".


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> um... wood


I put wood in not working


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Does it require an entire sentence and not just a single word? Something like; The 2x4 is made of a 2" by 4" piece of wood.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That would be wood.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

If the 2x4 weighs the same as a duck...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WateryTart said:


> If the 2x4 weighs the same as a duck...


then how much does the elephant weigh


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And they are wearing tin foil hats while balancing on the 2x4...........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The answer is...

Find a different forum because who asks stupid questions like that.

2x4's are typically made from pine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Fire! John and Sally are balancing on the 2x4 that is made of fire and the truck is coming to put out the fire and they saw the dog through the flames as their hair caught fire...........


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> I put wood in not working


The restart your comp and try again because it is wood lobo.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

No one else has seen Monty Python and the Holy Grail? No one?

*crickets*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you do a google search on this question? You should. :rofl: Seems to be a popular topic.

Try answering Dog and see if that gets you in.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how about "a piece of wood"


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> *The answer is...
> *
> Find a different forum because who asks stupid questions like that.
> 
> 2x4's are typically made from pine.



Pie, the answer is always pie....oh look, apple.

Seriously though, that is a stupid question for a forum.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had to answer that before. Yes, the answer is just "wood". Not sure why it isn't working for you. Like others said, maybe reboot and try again.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The 2 x 4 is made from a tree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually from a log after the tree is harvested.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Still started out as a tree.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

GSDolch said:


> Pie, the answer is always pie....oh look, apple.
> 
> Seriously though, that is a stupid question for a forum.


lol


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> Still started out as a tree.



I see your tree, and raise you a seed.

*runs*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> I see your tree, and raise you a seed.
> 
> *runs*


:rofl:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't know what a 2"X4" is made from...but a 3-1/2"X1-1/2+ is made from some kind of wood product...


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I had to answer a similar question to create my account for THIS forum!! And I know it didn't accept my first few answers. I tried a few things - wood, pine, cedar... Then I gave up and tried again a few days later and got in.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> I see your tree, and raise you a seed.
> 
> *runs*


I see your seed and raise you a creator (of your choice - I'm being politically correct) :lurking:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So the correct answer is 42. Case closed.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

The correct answer to any SECURITY question is ... GSD


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Lilie said:


> I see your seed and raise you a creator (of your choice - I'm being politically correct) :lurking:



*opens mouth* *shuts mouth*

You got me there, lol


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Does it float? It might be a witch!

Holy Grail is one of my all time favorite movies!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lobo, the answer is wood. did you spell it right?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> So the correct answer is 42. Case closed.


While 42 is the most educated guess, perhaps, 
the answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> So the correct answer is 42. Case closed.


we need to re-run the experiment to figure out the question.... the mice are watching us!


----------

